# Clown mix



## burnsachris (Jan 16, 2009)

Can you mix species of clown fish? Would the size matter?


----------



## burnsachris (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 1 ocellaris clown TR,1 coral beauty, and a blenny in 30gal, 20lb LR, 20lb LS. Would a black and white ocellaris be ok if it is smaller?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would never add a clownfish to a 30 gallon tank with an established clown. Very high risk.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

orange oc and black and white oc are both oc but different colorations. 

i have seen different species of clowns mixed ( which i do not suggest ) but it was a much much larger tank.

i agree with pasfur.

if you were to upgrade, adding the new clown and the clown you have now at the same time to the new tank would be the best bet, even then there may be issues.


----------

